# skull dipping



## jake_bro (Dec 29, 2008)

looking for someone in IN that dips sculls looking to get my gf's first buck done or even someone that would let me ship to them and have it done thanks 
Guys know anyone and would love to see pics of anyones that have ben done thanks


----------



## jake_bro (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## blackbetty1988 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tarjac


----------



## bpot4 (Dec 21, 2010)

I live in Illinois right on the Indiana border middle of state, Georgetown, Illinois. 217-260-4718 Check out my facebook page Wrapped In Ink. $50 for deer skull plus shipping


----------



## Craig Hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

water magic imaging located in Henderson, Ky. pm me for additional information


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the snow camo


----------



## cammo dipin (Feb 5, 2012)

the skullz look great man good job.


----------

